# Danaher(DHR:US) and Medtronic(MDT:US)?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

A "friend" in the "investment" business mentioned these 2 stocks to me as possible good buys right now.
Not familiar with either.
Any comments from the peanut gallery?
(Should I go "all in"...irate:??)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Not familiar with eithers either. Should you go all in? Do you like the runway(s)? And this "investment" "friend" of yours - how long has he been your friend or wants to remain your "friend"?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

the "friend" is a solid type, who works for a large Cdn trust company, managing a lot of estate trusts...
i.e. ...not exactly a fly-by-night pumper/dumper....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Are you sure he's a "solid" type, and hmmm.... managing estate trusts? What does he know that we, retail investors don't know?


----------

